# Two Aussie's in a Boat



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Two Aussies, Davo and Johnno, were adrift in a lifeboat. While rummaging 
> through the boat's provisions, Davo stumbled across an old lamp. He rubbed

> the lamp vigorously and a genie came forth. This genie, however, stated 
> that he could only deliver one wish, not the standard three. Without 
> giving much thought to the matter, Davo blurted out, "Turn the entire 
> ocean into beer. Make that Victoria Bitter!" The genie clapped his hands 
> with a deafening crash, and immediately the sea turned into the "hard 
> earned thirst" quencher. The genie vanished. Only the gentle lapping of 
> beer on the hull broke the stillness as the two men considered their 
> circumstances. Johnno looked disgustedly at Davo whose wish it had been. 
> After a long... tension filled moment Johnno said....Nice going Davo! Now 
> we're gunna have to piss in the boat!!!


----------

